# Tucker and Dale vs. Evil



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I couldn't find a post for this movie, so here's a link for Tucker and Dale vs. Evil. This is one movie I'll have to see, it looks like it's a riot

http://www.magnetreleasing.com/tuckeranddalevsevil/


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

OK, I'm not usually a fan of this kind of thing, but that looks awesome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My kind of horror movie


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

rented this a while back...hilarious. If you want something fun to watch, this is it.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Watched this on Netflix last night. It's pretty good. Silly, but good.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 got the DVD for Christmas - he's seen it but I haven't yet. Need to make some time in my busy schedule


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll watch it again once Roxy finds some free time.  I loved it.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I just got it from Netflix and will be watching it tomorrow night.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

It really is very funny. It was fun watching Wash...I mean Alan Tudyk... Getting the crap beaten out of him as he tries to figure out what's going on. It's not Hamlet, but it is fun, fun, fun!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

This is one film I really loved...in fact my whole family loved...it is strange to say this but it really is a sweet, feel good kind of movie.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn, I need to find some time to watch this one.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I watched it last night and loved it. Love the hick and college preppie sterotypes in the movie and how they reversed the pycho role. Not much into gore but this was definitely and worth watch.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

"You're half hillbilly!"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Finally saw this last night and give it two thumbs up. The director did a superb job of playing against stereotype and fleshing out the characters and their relationships. Dale is a complete teddybear kind of guy that you just want to hug after seeing the movie. The deaths do get a mite messy but not in a way that totally grosses you out the way a mindless slasher flick might.

There are a few movies that I use the word "charming" to describe ("Babe" and "Big Fish" fall into that category), and this movie, oddly enough considering the subject matter, is one I would call charming.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Great flick. Had a good time watching it.


----------

